# ISFPs In Love



## BlowMeAKiss1366

What are signs and when do you know that you're in love with someone? I'm an INFJ female on the border of ENFJ dating an ISFP male who expresses his love, he always put me first, says I'm the highlight of his day, and that he could hold me forever, and that I'm the best thing that's entered his life! He's the sweetest and frequently reminds me that I'm special.


----------



## demonblade

It's hard to say, I've never dated anyone or been in love. The closest people to me is my family. I'll tell you its hard for me to verbalize that I care about someone, I always do it with my actions and in indirect ways. But, I have recently been trying to push myself to tell people how I feel about them. I'm really oblivious to the fact that some people need to know whats going on underneath the surface to feel secure. By the way he's talking about you, I think he really really cares about you. Feel lucky! 
I think this is what you were asking? Ahh well, let me know if I helped answer your question, sorry if I'm not very helpful


----------



## 66393

Love is actually caring for someone after the whole 'I fell for them' phase is over. When shit gets real (after dating for long-term), you stay together, you fight and you accept and move on. Cute romantic endeavors to me don't represent true love. Just my opinion, I've never been in a long-term relationship but I've seen a lot. Love takes work and you must put someone else's needs before your own. Months of fighting may incur but you get through it. I live in America and most people here think love is like one of those disney movies.. Probably why we have our stunning 50% divorce rate

But sorry for that. He obviously is a great guy and cares abut you a lot so I wish you both the best 
I feel you guys will do well together.


----------



## Sparkling

> Due to your quiet nature, you don’t fall in love head over heels - but once you do, it happens intensively and fiercely. You have a pronounced romantic disposition and once you truly catch the bug, you insist on putting your beloved in the center of your universe. Like the Idealists, you are an all or nothing type, in this respect. Despite your love of freedom, you are the most faithful and devoted of all the Doers.
> 
> You are capable of deep feelings, and you throw yourself into a relationship with all you’ve got. You care for, spoil, and support your partner wherever you can - sometimes even at the cost of your own needs. You are devoted to doing everything for your beloved to the point that you may not realize for a long time that you are getting the short end of the stick. If you feel that you can do him/her a favor, you gladly deep-six everything that is important to you: friends, place of residence, or job. As long as you choose a partner who appreciates this trait, and most importantly, who does not take advantage of it, it is just great. It gets extremely dangerous, however, if you end up with an egoist. In dealing with your contemporaries, you are sometimes a little too trusting because you always assume the same high morals and character trends that are yours. In certain ways, that makes you very vulnerable and that applies to love, as well.
> 
> Your pronounced sensitivity (also a part of your personality type description) makes you a very attentive, empathetic, and loving partner. You won‘t miss a mood change in your heart of hearts, and have a damned sensitive ear for hidden appeals. You like it that way because excessive love pledges are not your style, and you don’t continuously carry your heart on your sleeve. You prefer to demonstrate how much your partner means to you with deeds, and by reading his/her wish in his/her eyes.


Source: iPersonic Typology


I find it quite true


----------



## uncertain

When I am into someone, very few like one or two, I don't tell, so I have never been in a relationship (shrug). My eyes would keep looking at the person but usually I look away when he/she looks back at me.

It's great that an ISFP is telling you all those. He must be loving you like crazy.

I think I do put my loved one first. I find @_blue_moon_ 's quote quite true, too. I was rejected by a person almost two years ago, and falling for her for a year before then. The feeling and desperation is still there, not a whole lot anymore but this whole thing about love and relationship still gives me a headache. Love is not a easy thing. :S


----------



## uncertain

kev said:


> Love is actually caring for someone after the whole 'I fell for them' phase is over. When shit gets real (after dating for long-term), you stay together, you fight and you accept and move on. Cute romantic endeavors to me don't represent true love. Just my opinion, I've never been in a long-term relationship but I've seen a lot. Love takes work and you must put someone else's needs before your own. Months of fighting may incur but you get through it. I live in America and most people here think love is like one of those disney movies.. Probably why we have our stunning 50% divorce rate


"True love" is not limited to romantic partner then. I think romantic thing is great, but if you are not crazy about it, life can be easier. The society seems to highlight the most obvious part. Like being a man is about being masculine while there are many other qualities a man can have to be a respectable true man... I don't know. Maybe it doesn't matter to have a 50% divorce rate as long as divorcing makes you feel better.


----------



## AliceKettle

I'm an independent and very private virginal 19 year old college student, and I've never fallen in love before. However, that has never bothered me. It's not that I don't dream of falling in love with the right guy, and having kids one day-I do-it's just that I'm currently more interested in my OWN future path and career. I guess that's just my strong Fi function. I feel like I have to feel confident and complete with myself before I let true love and romance into the picture.


----------



## uncertain

AliceKettle said:


> I'm an independent and very private virginal 19 year old college student, and I've never fallen in love before. However, that has never bothered me. It's not that I don't dream of falling in love with the right guy, and having kids one day-I do-it's just that I'm currently more interested in my OWN future path and career. I guess that's just my strong Fi function. I feel like I have to feel confident and complete with myself before I let true love and romance into the picture.


I am 24 and I have never wanted to have a kid. I don't want to be a parent who "teaches" her kids about how to be or forces her own way on them. I am focusing on career and finding a job now, too. Relationship doesn't have a place.


----------



## Acadia

I've certainly been in love. But it's quieter. And I've never given it my all; I'm shrewd and a skeptic; I dislike romance, I'm greysexual and can live without it because I'm interested in pursuing my life and making my dreams of adventure into a reality. But love was nice. It was really nice.


----------

